# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] موضوع جامد عن النقود ياريت متفوتهوش

## mona_fola

:M (37):   :M (37):   :M (37):  

النقود فى النظام الاقتصادى 

1- النقود والمقارنات الاقتصادية :تعتبر النقود لغة العصر الاقتصادى الحديث حيث يجرى من خلالها التعبير عن القيم الاقتصادية  المختلفة وعن العلاقات فيما بينها .وهكذا يمكن من خلال النقود التمييز بين الافراد من حيث مستوى الغنى والفقر .وتاْتى النقود لتجعل المقارنات ممكنة وذلك من خلال استخدام النقود كقاسم مشترك فى التعبير عن كل الكميات الاقتصادية المختلفة.ويتضح ان الافراد قد تستهلك كمية اكبر مما يستهلكها البعض الاخر وذلك تبعا للعلاقة  بين الدخل النقدى لكل مجموعة واسعار السلع ويصبح الاغنياء هما من يحصلون كدخول على كمية اكبر من النقود. وتولد النقود باعتبارها قوة شرائية عامة روح الحرص عليها وزيادة كميتها وذلك لقدرتها على شراء اى شىء اخر فى اى وقت.

2- النقود والحرية الاقتصادية: وتخلق ملكية النقود احساس بالحرية الشخصية والاستقلال فى اتخاذ القرارات الاقتصادية. وتحقق النقود لمن يحوزها حرية انفاقها فى اى وقت يشاء .فمن يملك النقود يتاح له الخيار بين فرصتين  هما فرصة الانفاق الحاضر او فرصة تاخير الانفاق فالنقود ثروة يمكن اختزانها دون ان يتعارض ذلك مع امكان استخدامها فى اى وقت .وترتبط النقود بفكرة كفاءة النظام الاقتصادى وقوة البنيان الاجتماعى للدولة .

3-النقود والحوافز الاقتصادية:تساعد النقود على زيادة الانتاج والتبادل لما تتضمنه من حوافز على ذلك .فالحافز على زيادة الانتاج لابد ان يكون اكبر فى ظل استخدام النقود منه فى ظل المقايضة والسبب فى ذلك هو ان استخدام النقود هو الذى يمكن من مقابلة الجهد الانتاجى المبذول مع عائده .وتعتبر فكرة النقود شرط ضرورى لايجاد نظام فعال للحوافز الاقتصادية فى النظام الاقتصادى.

4- النقود سلاح ذو حدين: فهو سلاح نافع من حيث كونه شكل ملائم لتحفيز الافراد لزيادة انتاجهم ورفع انتاجيتهم وسلاح ضار اذا ما اسيىء استخدامه.فالناتج والانفاق والدخل هى شىء واحد منظور الية بثلاث طرق مختلفة.
5-تطور الاقتصاد الطبيعى ونشاْة النقود:

*اقتصاد المقايضة هو نظام التبادل الذى لا يعرف النقود ولا يعرف هذا النظام الاسعار وانما يعرف نسبة التبادل بين السلع المختلفة.ولايمكن ان ينشاء هناك اى مشكلات نقدية كالتضخم وارتفاع الاسعار وانخفاض قيمة النقود.
*ارتبط ظهور النقود باتساع نطاق التبادل على اثر التخصص وتقسيم العمل .

*كان من نتيجة ظهور مبداْ التخصص وتقسيم العمل ان ظهرت الحاجة الى المبادلة .

*وقد ارتباط ظهور النقود تاريخيا بتطور النظم الاقتصادية من الاكتفاء الذاتى الى فكرة الانتاج للسوق من اجل النقود وكان هذا التطور تدريجيا وبطيئا الا انه كان واضحا فى اتجاته.

عدم ملاءمة المقايضة كشكل من اشكال التبادل.

1-اولا صعوبة تحديد القيم النسبية للسلع:
نظرا لعدم وجود نقود فلن تكون هناك نسبة معلنة للتبادل بالنسبة لكل سلعة .بل سيكون ناك عدد كبير من نسب التبادل لنفس السلعة وسوف يتعذر فى نظام المقايضة ان يسود للسلعة الواحدة ثمنا واحد.ومن ثم تؤدى غياب النقود فى ظروف المقايضة الى عزل المبادلات عن بعضها البعض وجعل كل مبادلة سوقا خاصا بها ينفض بانقضائها ولا تسرى شروط المقايضة التى جرت بين طرفين فى احدى المرات على مقايضة ممثلة لنفس السلعتين فى مرة اخرى بين شخصين اخرين.

2-ثانيا:صعوبة توافق رغبات طرفى المقايضة:

فاتمام المقايضة يقتضى وجود طرفين يكون لدى كل منهما السلعة التى يرغبها الاخر فيما يتعلق بالكمية والنوع والجودة والقيمة وشروط التسليم من حيث الزمان والمكان.

ويعتبرتساوى معدل الاحلال الحدى بين السلعتين بمثابة الشرط الكافى المكمل للشرط الضرورى المتعلق بتوافق الرغبات.

3-ثالثا:عدم توافر اداة صالحة لاختزان القيم:
فى نظام المقايضة لا يتسنى اختزان القيم عبر الزمن الا من خلال اختزان السلعة نفسها .ويشوب نظام المقايضة فى هذا الشاْن عيوب مثل احتمال تغير قيمة السلع او فى صعوبة مبادلتها فى المستقبل وعدم قابلية السلع للتخزين وارتفاع نفقات تخزينها.

4- عدم قابلية السلع للتجزئة.


وظائف النقود:

*قياس القيم:وتعرف هذه الوظيفة باسماء اخرى موحدة القيمة ومعيار القيمة والقياس المشترك للقيمة ووحدة الحساب وتشترك كل هذه الاسماء فى فكرة واحدة وهى قيام الوحدة النقدية بالتعبير عن قياس كل القيم الاقتصاديةفى صورة ثمن نقدى هو عدد معين من الوحدات النقدية وقد امكان القياس النقدى المباشر للقيمة الاقتصادية نتيجة لتوسط النقود بين طرفى عملية المبادلة على النحو الذى جعل كل منهمل يدخل فى علاقة مباشرة مع النقود وفى علاقة غير مباشرة مع الطرف الاخر.

*الوساطة فى التبادل: وتعنى استخدام النقود فى الوفاء فى الالتزامات من قبل كل افراد المجتمع وتنصرف هذه الوظيفة الى استخدام النقود بانتظام كاْداة للدفع المباشر يقبلها البائع والمشترى لقاء التنازل عن القيمة الاقتصادية فى عملية التبادل.ومعنى الوساطة استخدام النقود كجسر يفصل من ناحية بين اجزاء عملية التبادل ويحقق الوصل بين هذه الاجزار من ناحية اخرى. وتساعد النقود على تخليص طرفى المبادلة من الشروط المقيدة للمقايضة كما ان دور النقود فى تسهيل المبادلات المؤجلة يتطلب استقرا قيمة النقود بصورة مقبوله بحيث لا تتعرض احد اطرف التبادل لضرر نتيجة لتغيرهذه القيمة.


*النقود والفواء بالالتزامات :
ويتضمن كل عملية شراء خلق وتسديد الديون فشراء اى سلعة يجعل المشترى مدينا بقيمتها للبائع بمجرد حصوله عليها وتستخدم النقود فى سداد الديون حيث يقبلها الدائنون فى الوفاء بالتزاماتهم.

* النقود كوحدة للحساب:
فالمقصود باستخدام النقود كوحدة للحساب هو مجرد التعبير عن اثمان السلع بعدد معين من وحدات النقد بدل من التعبير عنها بدلالة وحدات من السلع الاخرى وذلك بغض النظر عما اذا كان البائع سيقبلها فى استيفاء حقه ام لا.

*اختزان القيم:

فالافراد اذا احتفظوا بالشىء يكونوا قد احتقظوا لديهم بقدرة هذا الشىء على الوفاء بالالتزامات اى يكونوا قد  اختزنوا لديهم القيم الاقتصادية التى يعبر عنها هذا الشىء كشكل من اشكال الثروة.
فاختزان النقود بمثابة اختزان لقوتها الشرائية على كل السلع والخدمات لاستخدامها عند الحاجة فى المستقبل فحائز النقود على يقين من قدراتها على اقتضاء ما يعادلها من القيم الاقتصادية الاخرى عند انفاقها.

واخيرا وليس باخر سوف نتكلم على الجزء الثانى من النقودعلى حلقات .




لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين.

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخت الكريمة / mona_fola  
معلومات قيمة 
وافادة حقيقيه   وتعريفات واضحة المعانى سهلة ويسيره 
تسلم ايدك 
دمتى بخير

----------


## mona_fola

:2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:   :2:  :
انواع النقود :

1- اولا النقود السلعية :سلعة عادية من بين السلع الموجودة تم انتقائه لاستخدامها استخداما نقديا الى جانب استخدمها كسلعة ومثال على ذلك (الماشية , الارز ,الصوف) وتتميز :

* قيمتها فى الاستخدام كسلعة تتساوى مع قيمتها كنقد.
*ارتفاع تكلفة انتاجها مما يجعل الزيادة فى كميتها تتوفق على العلاقة بين قيمتها كنقود وتكلفة انتاجها.

&الذهب والفضة كنقود سلعية متميزة :ويرجع ذلك لما يتصف بيه المعادن النفيسة حيث انها تتفوق تفوقا مطلقا:
*سهولة الاختزان عبر الزمن فالذهب والفضة لا يتلف.
*التجانس والتماثل بين اجزاؤه .
*القابلية للتجزئة لوحدات متماثلة.
*ارتفاع قيمته بحكم ندرته النسبية.
*تتمتع المعادن النفيسة بثبات نسبى فى قيمتها السوقية.

&اثار التغير فى ظروف الانتاج والنقود السلعية:
اكتشاف طريقة جديدة لانتاج هذه النقود يسبب زيادة سريعة فى كميتها وهو ما يؤدى الى التضخم ,كذلك اذا ارتفعت تكاليف انتاجها ينخفض المعروض منها مما يؤدى الى الكساد الاقتصادى.

& النقود السلعية تتجه تلقائيا نحو تثبيت الاسعار:

*فى حاله التضخم :فى ظل نظام النقود السلعية تنخفض قيمة النقود مما يؤدى الى نقص المنتج من النقود السلعية مما يؤدى لحسر التضخم.
* فى حالة الانكماش :تزيد قيمة النقود وبالتالى يزيد انتاجها مما يساعد على علاج مشكلة الانكماش .


2- ثانيا النقود الائتمانية:هى التى تحمل قيمة نقدية تعلو عن قيمتها السلعية ومثال على ذلك فتكاليف انتاج ورقة نقدية بمائة جنيه فالورق المستخدم  فى طباعتها لا يكلف ولكن قيمة الورق عالية.

& وتتسم النقود الائتمانية بصفات عديدة:

*قيمتها النقدية تتجاوز كثيرا قيمتها السلعية.
*لا تتاثر كمية المعروض من النقود الائتمانية بالعلاقة بين تكلفة انتاجها وقيمتها لضاْلة هذه التكلفة.

& انواع النقود الائتمانية:

* النقود الائتمانية المعدنية : مثل العملة المعدنية من فئة 5,10 قروش وتقوم باصدارها وزارة الخزانة.
* البنكنوت : وهو عبارة عن تعهد مصرفى بدفع مبلغ معين من وحدات النقد القانونية لحامل الورقة عند الطلب,واعتمد قبول الافراد البنكنوت فى نشاْته الاولى على انه كان مغطى بالمعدن النفيس،ويصدره البنك المركزى ولما كانت تكلفة طبعه ضئيلة بالقياس الى قيمته فاْنه يصبح طريقا سهلا لتدبير الموارد المالية للحكومة بدلا من فرض الضرائب او الاقتراض, وان اللجوء الى الاصدار النقدى لتمويل العجز يؤدى الى توليد التضخم,وان عرضى يتوقف على قرارت الحكومة.
*نقود الودائع (الودائع الجارية): وهى عبارة عن التزام مصرفى بدفع مبلغ من وحدت النقد القانونية للمودع او لامره عند الطلب ,وتستخدم الشيكات فى تداول هذا النوع من النقود.
@ خصائص نقود الودائع :

*اقل عرضة للضايع والسرقة .
*ايسر فى نقلها بكيمات كبيرة ولمسافات بعيدة.
* ايسر فى استخدامها حيث يجرى التعبير عنها كتابة دونما حاجه للعد.
*ليست عرضة للتاْكل.
*تقتصد فى مصاريف سك النقود.

وتختلف نقود الودائع عن البنكنوت فى :

انها دين ليس على البنك المركزى ولكن على بنك تجارى,والمدين بها ملزم بتحويلها الى بنكنوت لدى الطلب,وهى اقل عرضة للضياع او السرقة  من النقود القانونية.
انواع النظم النقدية :

1- اولا قاعدة المعدن الواحد: حيث سادت فى معظم دول العالم قبل الحرب العالمية الاولى , ويقصد بها ان تقيم السلطات النقدية علاقة تحويل ثابتة بين وحدة النقود وبين وزن معين زى معيار معلوم من معدن الذهب , او الفضة بحيث تصبح كل اشكال النقود قابلة بالصرف بالذهب او الفضة.

& شروطها :

*وجود علاقة ثابتة بين وحدة النقد المعيارية وبين وزن معين من معدن الذهب.
*استعداد السلطات النقدية لشراء كل الذهب المعروض للبيع لسكه فى صورة نقدية.
*ان تسمح السلطات النقدية بصهر العملة للحصول على الذهب لالاستخداامات غير النقدية.

2- ثانيا قاعدة المعدنين:ترتبط وحدة النقد بكل من الذهب والفضة بعلاقة ثابتة وجرى الاخذ بها فى القرن 18.

&شروطها:
**يتمتع كل من معدنى الذهب والفضة بقوة ابراء كاملة .
**توجد نسبة قانونية ثابتة بين قيمة المعدنين.
**ان توجد حرية سك وصهر المعدنين.
**ان تكون حرية تصدير واستيراد المعدنين مكفولة بنفقات ضئيلة.


$#@** قانون جريشام:

**** اذا انخفضت القيمة السوقية مثلا للفضة بحيث اصبحت القيمة الرسمية لها كنقود اعلى فاءن هذا يعنى وبالضرورة انخفاض قيمة الدهب.
****هذا يؤدى الى ان يقتصر السك على الفضة واختفاء الذهب من التداول نتيجة لاْكتنازه وصهره وتصديره اى ( التعامل فيه كسلعة بدل من كنقود)

****وتعرف ظاهرة اختفاء الذهب بقانون جريشام ,العملة الرديئة تطرد العملة الجيدة من التداول.
***فزيادة انتاج الفضة بمعدل اسرع من معدى تزايد انتاج الذهب يؤدى لانخفاض قيمتها السوقية بالنسبة للذهب , وهو ما يجعل الفضة عملة رديئة  مقارنة بالذهب وفقا لقانون جريشام.
****وادى ذلك الى ان تحاول العديد من الدول الخروج من هذا النظام الى قاعدة الذهب ومن هذه الدول الولايات المتحدة.

3- ثالثا قاعدة النقود الورقية الالزامية:

&&&تنفصل العلاقة بين وحدة النقد وبين المعدن.
&&&تصبح اوراق البنكنوت نقود نهائية بحيث تصبح جميع اشكال النقود الاخرى قابلة للصرف بالبنكنوت فقط.
&&&لا تتمتع وحدة النقد فى ظل النقود الورقة الالزامية بقيمة ذاتية حقيقة ولكنها تستمد صلاحيتها من القانون الملزم بقبولها فى تسوية جميع المعاملات وبذلك يمكن ان يحث افراط فى الاصدار نتيجة لافتقارها للقيود التى يفرضها نظام القاعدة المعدنية.

واخيرا وليس باخر نكمل احاديثنا فى المرات القادمة .............

----------


## mona_fola

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين 
تم التعديل بمعرفة  المشرف - اسكندرانى

----------


## amshendy

تسلم ايدك
بمناسبة النقود
السؤال اللى محيرنى ليه كل ماواحد يتكلم عن البورصه يتكلم عن الاترباح و ميتكلمش على الخسائر

----------


## mona_fola

انا عارفه ان البورصة مكسب وخسارة بس يعنى كل واحد مننا عاوز الافضل زى مثلا كلنا بنحب نكسب ومفيش حد يحب الخسارة وبالتالى لو خسرنا نضايق فبنسعى بكل كلامنا عن المكسب فى البورصة ويتجنب الكلام عن الخسارة

----------


## everlasting lig

معلومات قيمة و مفيده 
شكرا.

----------


## اٍبن سيرين

موضوع جميل و مفيد

ألف شكر لك

----------


## mona_fola

ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى يا جماعة

----------


## ابن البلد

شكرا علي الإفادة 
 :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
الاخت الفاضلة mona_fola
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ومايحتويه من تعريفات ..
خالص تحياتي :Girl (25): ..

----------

